# Cardiac Stress Tests 93016 or 93018 or both?



## jbolton (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi everyone! Okay, can I get some feedback on this? We have been billing this test one way forever and I keep finding information telling us the way we are billing is correct, but now somebody is trying to tell us it is different. I just would like to know how other facilites may be billing this.

Patient has a cardiac stress test in our hospital. One of our physicians is present for the study and does the reading and interp. Our hospital bills the 93017 for the technical compontent. For the profee, do we bill just the 93018 or both the 93016 and 93018? We have always billed only the 93018 since the 93016 states Physician Present, no reading and interp. The 93018 has the reading and interp, but does not state physician present  We have to bill the profees separate from the test so we cannot bill the 93015 to include both. I don't know if it makes any difference that we are RHC status or not. What do you suggest? I am not sure if you can bill for both of them as the descriptions contradict each other, but perhaps you can? If you have any input, I would greatly appreciate it!

Thanks in advance for your thoughts!


----------



## scorrado (Jun 4, 2008)

When we bill our stress tests done at the hospital we bill both 93016 and 93018. When we do them in our office we bill 93015 only. Hope this helps!


----------



## jbolton (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank You!!!!!!!!!


----------

